# My Porch Find



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Remember I told you all once that people leave things on my porch? Well, I just went to let my dog out and there was a bag full of baby yarns and some others, and a whole box of crochet books and patterns sitting there waiting for me to discover them! I am telling you I am so blessed in so many ways, I can't even begin to think of them all. One of them was really needed to complete a blanket I had started. Now this is my mystery for the week!! I will be wondering who my wonderful benefactor is while finishing a blankie up!


----------



## price90210 (Jan 24, 2012)

That was awesome! You are very blessed.


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

I find things on my porch...that have been delivered after I've paid for them, but it's still fun.


----------



## MomBeezzzz (Jan 17, 2013)

I love random acts of kindness, enjoy.


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

yahoo!


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

I expect you are an awesome neighbor to warrant such kindness. enjoy!


----------



## MrsBearstalker (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm so glad that you are blessed by someone who wants you to have things but doesn't want anything in return. You know someone who is very sweet!


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

Man, you have the Best Porch! Wish I was closer~~


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

How wonderful for you!! I live in Texas too...and even have a wrap around porch...lots of lizards, but no yarn!! LOL


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Sweet!!!


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

As Misellen says I expect you are a good neighbour, what goes round comes round!!


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

fergablu2 said:


> I find things on my porch...that have been delivered after I've paid for them, but it's still fun.


Funny, :-D 
Mine usually come from that wonderful place called Amazon !!


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

ARAOK a random act of kindness. I love these and love to do them all the time. Great gift.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Wonderful!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

DonnieK said:


> Remember I told you all once that people leave things on my porch? Well, I just went to let my dog out and there was a bag full of baby yarns and some others, and a whole box of crochet books and patterns sitting there waiting for me to discover them! I am telling you I am so blessed in so many ways, I can't even begin to think of them all. One of them was really needed to complete a blanket I had started. Now this is my mystery for the week!! I will be wondering who my wonderful benefactor is while finishing a blankie up!


And it's not even Valentine's Day! Lucky, lucky you!


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

I hope you'll post some photos of the things you make with this wonderful surprise.


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

I hope you'll post some photos of the things you make with this wonderful surprise.


----------



## rubberlegstootsie (Jul 20, 2013)

How cool!


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

Grandma G. said:


> I hope you'll post some photos of the things you make with this wonderful surprise.


Sorry for the double post, I think I held the key down too long


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

You must be a very kind caring person and someone you helped in the past has decided to reward you with what you like best! Good for you! I hope the yarn fairy keeps on delivering and delivering and delivering---if you ever get too much.....I am in Texas too, I am sure all of us "neighbors" would help you out!


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

That is such a wonderful surprise!!!
You have caring and thoughtful friends!
Enjoy the surprise and many happy hours of crafting!


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

I was excited about the baby yarn, but what I really liked was the Magic Crochet Mags and others. Going through them I will not use most of them because I don't do much crocheting any more. If someone wants them I would be happy to mail them for the cost of postage. I am sort of short on cash this month. Like I am the only one righttttt?? LOL


----------



## arlenecc (Jul 27, 2012)

I agree what goes around,comes around! Obviously you are a very nice person, and someone thinks you deserve it, and doesn't want you to know. Now you can think nice thoughts about everyone you know, in case its one of them.


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

DonnieK said:


> I was excited about the baby yarn, but what I really liked was the Magic Crochet Mags and others. Going through them I will not use most of them because I don't do much crocheting any more. If someone wants them I would be happy to mail them for the cost of postage. I am sort of short on cash this month. Like I am the only one righttttt?? LOL


I have some Magic Crochet Mags so I wouldn't know which ones you have
Would also like to know which other crochet books are available
Thanks


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

BeverleyBee said:


> Funny, :-D
> Mine usually come from that wonderful place called Amazon !!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## EFerg (Apr 9, 2012)

Good things happen to good people!


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

That is AWESOME, Donnie! You have many people who are touched by the wonderful things you do for others. You are an angel!


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

You have a lot of angels around you,you are so very lucky


----------



## Katpw (Sep 10, 2012)

How fabulous, lucky you


----------



## Marie from NC (Mar 3, 2013)

You must be a very special lady! How wonderful for you.


----------



## Marie from NC (Mar 3, 2013)

fergablu2 said:


> I find things on my porch...that have been delivered after I've paid for them, but it's still fun.


Me too! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## madkiwi (Jul 7, 2013)

Amazon... is that anywhere near e-bay? I don't have a porch, and until I found e-bay, the only things on my doorstep were enveopes with windows in

Seriously, enjoy the gifts. Someone obviously knows you'll make good use of them. Bless you and cheers, Madkiwi


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

DonnieK said:


> Remember I told you all once that people leave things on my porch? Well, I just went to let my dog out and there was a bag full of baby yarns and some others, and a whole box of crochet books and patterns sitting there waiting for me to discover them! I am telling you I am so blessed in so many ways, I can't even begin to think of them all. One of them was really needed to complete a blanket I had started. Now this is my mystery for the week!! I will be wondering who my wonderful benefactor is while finishing a blankie up!


Does this happen often?


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

DonnieK said:


> Remember I told you all once that people leave things on my porch? Well, I just went to let my dog out and there was a bag full of baby yarns and some others, and a whole box of crochet books and patterns sitting there waiting for me to discover them! I am telling you I am so blessed in so many ways, I can't even begin to think of them all. One of them was really needed to complete a blanket I had started. Now this is my mystery for the week!! I will be wondering who my wonderful benefactor is while finishing a blankie up!


Does this happen often? And do you know who leaves it? It's like the song goes, "God is great, beer is good and people are crazy." But NICE crazy!


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

fergablu2 said:


> I find things on my porch...that have been delivered after I've paid for them, but it's still fun.


That's how it works with me, too.

Ah, but one day someone TOOK a box from my front steps! It had been delivered by postman, my husband saw it as he was backing OUT of the garage. I was home all day. When DH returned 3 hours later he asked what had been in the box. "What box?," I asked.

We looked and sure enough, there was no box. A week later my son called from L.A. and asked how I liked what he had sent.

Fortunately the thief didn't get anything valuable. Steve had been on a business trip, had been given a couple of totes. I have always said, "A girl can never have too many totes" so he sent them. I hope the thief was very, very disappointed.


----------



## Katieknits (Jul 22, 2011)

How nice! I'm happy for you. So exciting


----------



## Jaki (Apr 5, 2011)

That is so sweet - bless you donor!!!! 


DonnieK said:


> Remember I told you all once that people leave things on my porch? Well, I just went to let my dog out and there was a bag full of baby yarns and some others, and a whole box of crochet books and patterns sitting there waiting for me to discover them! I am telling you I am so blessed in so many ways, I can't even begin to think of them all. One of them was really needed to complete a blanket I had started. Now this is my mystery for the week!! I will be wondering who my wonderful benefactor is while finishing a blankie up!


----------



## Pixie Dust (Sep 21, 2011)

The only thing I find on my front porch is the UPS guy. Than may not be a bad thing????????????????????? hehehehehehe


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

DonnieK said:


> Remember I told you all once that people leave things on my porch? Well, I just went to let my dog out and there was a bag full of baby yarns and some others, and a whole box of crochet books and patterns sitting there waiting for me to discover them! I am telling you I am so blessed in so many ways, I can't even begin to think of them all. One of them was really needed to complete a blanket I had started. Now this is my mystery for the week!! I will be wondering who my wonderful benefactor is while finishing a blankie up!


Perhaps you had done a good deed for someone and this was their way of saying thankyou. Enjoy your gift.


----------



## dshorty57 (Apr 18, 2011)

DonnieK said:


> Remember I told you all once that people leave things on my porch? Well, I just went to let my dog out and there was a bag full of baby yarns and some others, and a whole box of crochet books and patterns sitting there waiting for me to discover them! I am telling you I am so blessed in so many ways, I can't even begin to think of them all. One of them was really needed to complete a blanket I had started. Now this is my mystery for the week!! I will be wondering who my wonderful benefactor is while finishing a blankie up!


That is just the most loving person doing that- great person


----------



## Catladysher (Nov 7, 2012)

WOW...that is such a "Good Morning" surprise...I don't think I would know how to act for the rest of the day!!!


----------



## Toyknitter (Feb 5, 2011)

Couldn't happen to a nicer person . Nice to know there are still some wonderful caring and sharing people.


----------



## AllyMu (Jan 31, 2011)

That is so sweet. Anonymous huh?


----------



## Sully (Oct 27, 2011)

That's the best porch EVER!


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

What a surprise! You certainly are blessed with great neighbors and friends!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

What a wonderful surprise!


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

You are obviously well liked and respected by your neighbours and friends.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

DonnieK said:


> Remember I told you all once that people leave things on my porch? Well, I just went to let my dog out and there was a bag full of baby yarns and some others, and a whole box of crochet books and patterns sitting there waiting for me to discover them! I am telling you I am so blessed in so many ways, I can't even begin to think of them all. One of them was really needed to complete a blanket I had started. Now this is my mystery for the week!! I will be wondering who my wonderful benefactor is while finishing a blankie up!


Good things come to good people... :-D


----------



## NanaG (Jun 12, 2012)

fergablu2 said:


> I find things on my porch...that have been delivered after I've paid for them, but it's still fun.


Yeah, me, too!lol


----------



## Lakenana (Aug 26, 2012)

How blessed. Some lovely person is "paying it forward". Keep the generosity continuing.


----------



## jdsanford5 (Jul 5, 2012)

What a very nice surprise - obviously well deserved. Thanks for sharing - brought a smile to my face - and reading everyone's comments has been just as enjoyable ;-)


----------



## taypol (Mar 16, 2013)

You must be well loved for people to do this


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

Well, whoever it is, they obviously know you knit/crochet!
I too, find things on my doorstep (no porches in my condo complex)... but only after I've ordered & paid for them, like some of the others, here.  Once in awhile I'll get some fabric or crafting supplies from family or friends (not left on my doorstep - usually handed to my mom, who then hands it to me)... not everything is all that useful, but sometimes there are some nice gems given to me by thoughtful people.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Wonderful!


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

You are so deserving of this surprise. Isn't it nice when just the right thing finds a perfect home!


----------



## Merlene (Apr 15, 2013)

You are blessed. You must be important to so many people. You have certainly touched others.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

Wow Donnnie You are blessed. I know you will be putting all that yarn and tools to good use I am sure. Have fun. Please post what you have made out of all this wonderful yarn. Any clue who is leaving you such awesome gifts? :thumbup: :thumbup: :wink: :wink:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

what a lucky person you are!


----------



## weaver1510 (Oct 2, 2011)

I find yarn, too. Sometimes I find batting and stuffing. Sometimes things I don't want or need. But you need to accept all and appreciate the thought that goes into the giving.


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Thats wonderful. I used to have a neighbor lady who volunteered at thrift shops,etc., and she would pick up little items she thought we (anyone-everyone) would like or use and drop them off to our doorsteps. Miss her. Thanks for the memory. Your mystery gifter knows of your charitable nature. God bless you both.


----------



## JanKnit14 (May 28, 2013)

You must be a very special lady!


----------



## Bitsee (Mar 11, 2013)

DonnieK said:


> Remember I told you all once that people leave things on my porch? Well, I just went to let my dog out and there was a bag full of baby yarns and some others, and a whole box of crochet books and patterns sitting there waiting for me to discover them! I am telling you I am so blessed in so many ways, I can't even begin to think of them all. One of them was really needed to complete a blanket I had started. Now this is my mystery for the week!! I will be wondering who my wonderful benefactor is while finishing a blankie up!


Isn't it great? That has happened to me, also I arrived home one evening after a difficult, tiring day, and found bags of yarn and crafty items on my front porch. The day suddenly got brighter and less difficult and I wasn't so tired. :wink:


----------



## deechilders (Sep 24, 2011)

How wonderful! 
:^)


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

You must be very special! Congrats on your mystery gift.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

this is great.The Lord works in mysterious ways.You are blessed and your friend will be blessed.


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

I find things on my Porch as well, but nothing as exciting as that. You have some wonderful friends and neighbours.


----------



## Beve (May 5, 2012)

I'll bet you could make a really cool Saturday morning cartoon for kids called "DonnieK and the Magic Porch"! I have a porch, but it only collects wasps.


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

Obviously your many friends know that you will spread lots of joy and happiness with the projects you complete and give away. What goes around comes around!


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

Renews your faith in mankind that there are still so many generous and caring people in the world! Enjoy your knitting. You really are blessed!


----------



## gramadolly (Apr 26, 2012)

You are loved, I enjoy all your posts, your family and friends surely treasure you. Blessings to you and yours.


----------



## Chickadee822 (Jun 21, 2013)

I am selling my home and moving to a place with very limited storage and have tons of yarn to give away. Have already given as much as they want to my church group. Wish I knew of porches locally where it would be appreciated and used.


----------



## eeyori1955 (Jun 6, 2013)

What a wonderful surprise. My surprises usually come right on in the house, my daughter and son in law will pick up yarn at goodwill or garage sales and bring it to me.


----------



## jayniet (Nov 24, 2011)

Chickadee822 said:


> I am selling my home and moving to a place with very limited storage and have tons of yarn to give away. Have already given as much as they want to my church group. Wish I knew of porches locally where it would be appreciated and used.


Chickadee, I am sure that if you let us know where you live, you will have many responders to that offer!


----------



## jackiefi (Jul 17, 2013)

What a nice surprise


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this blessing with us. Hearing about it has made my day too.


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

You are blessed


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

How wonderful.
Another Angel doing her job here on Earth.
Kindness is just something that cannot be measured.

Now remember, Pay it forward. Something like TAG you're it!!

Enjoy the yarn.


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

What a sweet thing for someone to do.


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

fergablu2 said:


> I find things on my porch...that have been delivered after I've paid for them, but it's still fun.


Usually the only things I find are those which have been paid for previously too, but a lovely lady we all know who goes by the name of Gypsycream sent me a beautiful parcel which my friendly postman squeezed and commented on. ''Is this a teddy?' I showed him the yarn and a bear I had made previously. He's now asked for 2 for his children. I opened up my parcel and Pat, You are so kind. What a lovely surprise from an amazing lady. I send you a billion kisses.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

What a great find and wonderful person to leave that for you, knowing you would find a use for all of it.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

I believe you are a special person and if I lived near you I would come and sit on your porch and knit with you. My mom, dad, sister and brother were all born in 
Texas. I was born in Los Angeles. I feel like an outsider LOL. Take care and enjoy your goodies. Love


----------



## gmarie (Feb 8, 2012)

misellen said:


> I expect you are an awesome neighbor to warrant such kindness. enjoy!


Ditto!!


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

Wow that would be awesome. I am with the other ladies. I find packages the UPS has left on my porch.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

I am so glad these gifts are coming your way!!!!
julie


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

You obviously are very deserving. Someone out there knows you are a caring wonderful person so accept the offer and simply enjoy. You always get what you give.


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

really great secret friend!


----------



## piggysue (May 27, 2011)

you must be good person and u know the old saying about things coming back to u ten fold.. enjoy


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

You have someone who really thinks a lot of you.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

The only thing I find on my porch is the left over crab apples the ground squirrels were munching on. They are so cute , but yarn is really cute. I am so happy for you.


----------



## kdb (Aug 29, 2012)

Wow, what a surprise.


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

You sound like a lovely lady and deserving of every random act of kindness.


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

Oh I love random acts of kindness.. Wish you lived closer I would be one of your benefactors! as I love to do things like that. 
Random acts of kindmess are sometimes the very thing one needs to lift themselves up and move forward in life !
Bless your benefactor and you as well ..


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

You are truly blessed and I love your quote:

The voices in my head speak logical.
"Today, I wish you simple joy that lasts, love that won't end, blessings to be shared, courage to achieve your dreams, and beautiful moments to remember."


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

How lovely! People can be so nice.


----------



## dad's funnyface (Sep 1, 2012)

jeannietta said:


> Wonderful!


Love your yarn "bowl". What is it made from? Is it handcrafted? Very unique.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

If you treat the people who live near you to the same wonderful sense of humor we see on this site I can see why they would want to help you with your yarn needs. I have also read that much of your knitting is for charity. Have you not head the saying" what goes around, comes around."
Enjoy creating with your gift.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

misellen said:


> I expect you are an awesome neighbor to warrant such kindness. enjoy!


ditto this


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

How much fun is that!? A mystery yarn stash feeder. I never get that lucky!

Anita


----------



## pjstitches (Jan 26, 2011)

Congrats! pj stitches!


----------



## Paula - Sussex UK (Mar 26, 2011)

Now that sounds nice. Lovely surprise. When I was growing up in the country it was usually a brace of pheasants or a couple of rabbits that would grace our porch. They are marvellous places and encourage generosity.


----------



## vonnie147 (Jul 4, 2013)

That is very special.God is looking out for you and blessing you.


----------



## nitnana (Feb 3, 2013)

You must be a wonderfully kind person yourself to have others leaving you "surprises!"


----------



## elaine_1 (Apr 5, 2011)

How lovely for some one to do that for you. xx


----------



## ealemmon (Jun 5, 2012)

That is soooo wonderful. It is what I call a "RAK".....random act of kindness. You obviously have some wonderful friends.


----------



## Nannyshirl (May 11, 2013)

DonnieK said:


> Remember I told you all once that people leave things on my porch? Well, I just went to let my dog out and there was a bag full of baby yarns and some others, and a whole box of crochet books and patterns sitting there waiting for me to discover them! I am telling you I am so blessed in so many ways, I can't even begin to think of them all. One of them was really needed to complete a blanket I had started. Now this is my mystery for the week!! I will be wondering who my wonderful benefactor is while finishing a blankie up!


Many don't you put a thank you sign in your porch window - draw a ball of yarn on it! So nice to hear there are still good people around!


----------



## norita willadsen (Jan 19, 2011)

You are so blessed. Norita


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

You must be a wonderful lady to receive all those goodies! Congrats....


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

KnitterNatalie said:


> How wonderful for you!! I live in Texas too...and even have a wrap around porch...lots of lizards, but no yarn!! LOL


Oh, I love wrap around porches. If I could build my own house I would definitely have a wrap around porch.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

You must have "cast bread upon the waters" some where along the line. How very nice that you are being blessed by some one who has a very kind heart.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

misellen said:


> I expect you are an awesome neighbor to warrant such kindness. enjoy!


That's just what I was thinking.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

You must be a wonderful person. Your neighbors love you.


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

DonnieK said:


> Remember I told you all once that people leave things on my porch? Well, I just went to let my dog out and there was a bag full of baby yarns and some others, and a whole box of crochet books and patterns sitting there waiting for me to discover them! I am telling you I am so blessed in so many ways, I can't even begin to think of them all. One of them was really needed to complete a blanket I had started. Now this is my mystery for the week!! I will be wondering who my wonderful benefactor is while finishing a blankie up!


There really IS a Yarn Fairy!!!!


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

There are many wonderful people in the world. Most of them are anonymous. You are lucky to have been gifted by one of them.


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

jmewin said:


> There are many wonderful people in the world. Most of them are anonymous. You are lucky to have been gifted by one of them.


I find this to be so true. We really give from our hearts with pure generosity when we require nothing in return....no praise, no thank you. It warms my heart.


----------



## momofzman (Sep 27, 2012)

And I'm sure you deserve every little kindness you are given!! Enjoy!


----------



## AngieR (Jul 22, 2013)

I agree with many of the postings. You are the beneficiary of many of your own kindnesses. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> I expect you are an awesome neighbor to warrant such kindness. enjoy!


You are right missellen, Donniek must be a lovely neighbour


----------



## PunchinJudy (Sep 7, 2012)

Looks like you have been rewarded for your previous acts of kindness.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

What a wonderful story and thank you for sharing! It's stories like this that make us feel good......and here's some flowers for you.....


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ask4j said:


> What a wonderful story and thank you for sharing! It's stories like this that make us feel good......and here's some flowers for you.....


Pretty flowers for a lovely lady :thumbup:


----------



## Janana (Jan 30, 2013)

Wow how wonderful. You are loved.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

You were very lucky for such a surprise


----------



## Beverly Jean (Jul 10, 2011)

I wish I knew someone who would like me to leave some of my yarns on their porch. I always buy more than I need, just in case! I have also bought yarn for projects and got too much in my stash so I'd love to know someone to make happy with a porch surprise!


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

Someday I intend to ask the address of said porch! Charity knitting is such a wonderful gift to be able to give. So many people in need! Young children, hospitals, homeless, people who have had recent disasters, the list goes on and on.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

How wonderful. I'm so happy for you!


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

That is special and I expect that you are also very special!! Blessings to you.


----------



## larayne66 (Nov 1, 2012)

Like your dog - I think he/she is very cute. Here are some pics of my two - they are booth staffords.


----------



## larayne66 (Nov 1, 2012)

Altogether, I have 14 grandchildren!!


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

DonnieK said:


> Remember I told you all once that people leave things on my porch? Well, I just went to let my dog out and there was a bag full of baby yarns and some others, and a whole box of crochet books and patterns sitting there waiting for me to discover them! I am telling you I am so blessed in so many ways, I can't even begin to think of them all. One of them was really needed to complete a blanket I had started. Now this is my mystery for the week!! I will be wondering who my wonderful benefactor is while finishing a blankie up!


Your fortune with having such a generous benefactor is WONDERFUL.


----------



## aussiefletch49 (Jan 3, 2013)

You must live in a very generous and caring community. You are blessed. as with others my surprises come from Amazon and Fishpond and have to be paid for.


----------



## katiezhouse (Jun 5, 2012)

fergablu2 said:


> I find things on my porch...that have been delivered after I've paid for them, but it's still fun.


Yep, that is the same way I find things on my porch....and I think that is pretty fun as well....waiting for someone to drop sock yarn....should be any day!


----------



## Beverleyjean (Oct 17, 2011)

Your kind nature is appreciated by many. GBY


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

Well that is pretty incredible!


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

Wonderful for you. Someone really likes you!


----------



## Glennis (Mar 10, 2011)

Wow! Lucky you, but most people know how generous you are too.


----------



## JulesKnit (Dec 30, 2012)

That is so wonderful and I'll bet the person who did this is smiling as much as you must be!


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

That is awesome. You have great neighbors.


----------



## sdftrace (Jan 10, 2013)

What a lovely blessing


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

Nannyshirl said:


> Many don't you put a thank you sign in your porch window - draw a ball of yarn on it! So nice to hear there are still good people around!


That's a great idea! The only problem with some random acts of kindness is that you don't always get to tell/show the benefactor how much you appreciate it... and I know that's not the point from their point of view, but I was raised to say "thank you" & to follow that up with a note of some kind in appropriate circumstances... old habits die hard... 
It does rather help to balance out the news telling you all about the drive-by shootings or stabbings that take place so often, doesn't it? If someone can go out of their way to do something nice for someone who probably isn't even related to them, even if it's a relatively small thing, it's still a nice feeling.


----------



## Avery09 (Feb 8, 2013)

You should knit something generic and leave it on the porch for them. That would be fun!


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

Blessed to be a blessing.


----------



## cynthiaknits (Oct 19, 2011)

Magical Craft Fairies!!!


----------



## madkiwi (Jul 7, 2013)

Something generic?

Invent a "Yarn Fairy"... There must be a few "fairy" patterns around, easily adapted with different colours etc

Lucky old (or not so old) thing.

Madkiwi


----------



## madkiwi (Jul 7, 2013)

Just checked on Google. "Craftsy" ..... "Squidoo".... (cant remember the whole name ) have a fairy doll knitting pattern free in PDF form which donloads in seconds even on my vintage computer. Why not give it a try?

Madkiwi


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

price90210 said:


> That was awesome! You are very blessed.


Ditto, enjoy!


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

DonnieK said:


> Remember I told you all once that people leave things on my porch? Well, I just went to let my dog out and there was a bag full of baby yarns and some others, and a whole box of crochet books and patterns sitting there waiting for me to discover them! I am telling you I am so blessed in so many ways, I can't even begin to think of them all. One of them was really needed to complete a blanket I had started. Now this is my mystery for the week!! I will be wondering who my wonderful benefactor is while finishing a blankie up!


What a blessing!


----------



## trishaann (Sep 22, 2012)

Such special treats speak to the kind of person you are. You must be a wonderful person!! Enjoy


----------



## MinnieMouse (Mar 29, 2013)

You are blessed.


----------



## larayne66 (Nov 1, 2012)

You folks in the US must have better neighbors than me. Nobody ever leaves me anything


----------



## ksenia88 (Jun 30, 2013)

Wow, I wish I would find nice things left in my porch. Congrats on your mystery find...hope you have fun with your new goodies!


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

chris kelly said:


> Usually the only things I find are those which have been paid for previously too, but a lovely lady we all know who goes by the name of Gypsycream sent me a beautiful parcel which my friendly postman squeezed and commented on. ''Is this a teddy?' I showed him the yarn and a bear I had made previously. He's now asked for 2 for his children. I opened up my parcel and Pat, You are so kind. What a lovely surprise from an amazing lady. I send you a billion kisses.


Chris Kelly you are so right about Gypsycream. She is a very loving and giving person. She just sent me 5 comfort blankies, bears, monkeys, and a lamb. Wonderful for the children at the hospital or the child abuse center. Haven't decided where they will go yet. I am still working on the military bears and it has been slow going because of the 4 day trip out of town and my hands get cramps in them so badly I have to quit for a while and let them rest. But, they are coming along and I will post all when I am finished.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

larayne66 said:


> Like your dog - I think he/she is very cute. Here are some pics of my two - they are booth staffords.


larayne66, I love your fur babies. They are both beautiful and look very happy to be in a loving home. But your grandson is the winner of the beautiful little boy award! He looks like a real "rounder" to me. Is he hard to catch? My grandson didn't stop once he learned to run!


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Just wanted to tell you all thank you for all the wonderful comments. My head is so big now after reading all the comments I won't be able to get out to the porch now! I did get an idea from some of you sweet ladies and gentlemen and that was the idea about putting a Thank You sign on my porch just to let the people who are doing this that I really appreciate all the yarn. So, I made a sign with some pictures of the things I have made and where they went and my recent project, then laminated it, put it in a plastic frame and hung it on the porch as a person enters (it is screened in). This did make me feel much much better as I too was taught to say Thank you. If I could send cards I would do that too. You are all sweet for the comments you made and I do wish I could just hug you all. I was able to give a lady some of the crochet mags and she was very happy. And, just so you all know, I do share this yarn with others in need. I have given yarn to a lady here who is having a hard financial time and loves to crochet and I have also taught her to knit. I have also mailed some yarn to a friend and told her to take what she wants then pass the rest plus some of her stash on to someone she knows who is in need. I feel like I can share when someone has been so kind to share with me. I don't keep it all because I would have to find another place to live and just let this place become a yarn storage house!!! 
Hugs to everyone and again thank you for all of the kind comments.


----------



## larayne66 (Nov 1, 2012)

DonnieK I have heard today that my eldest twin daughter is pregnant again in the spring. It will be my 15th grandchild!!

Best wishes
Larayne


----------



## AngieR (Jul 22, 2013)

DonnieK said:


> Just wanted to tell you all thank you for all the wonderful comments. My head is so big now after reading all the comments I won't be able to get out to the porch now! I did get an idea from some of you sweet ladies and gentlemen and that was the idea about putting a Thank You sign on my porch just to let the people who are doing this that I really appreciate all the yarn. So, I made a sign with some pictures of the things I have made and where they went and my recent project, then laminated it, put it in a plastic frame and hung it on the porch as a person enters (it is screened in). This did make me feel much much better as I too was taught to say Thank you. If I could send cards I would do that too. You are all sweet for the comments you made and I do wish I could just hug you all. I was able to give a lady some of the crochet mags and she was very happy. And, just so you all know, I do share this yarn with others in need. I have given yarn to a lady here who is having a hard financial time and loves to crochet and I have also taught her to knit. I have also mailed some yarn to a friend and told her to take what she wants then pass the rest plus some of her stash on to someone she knows who is in need. I feel like I can share when someone has been so kind to share with me. I don't keep it all because I would have to find another place to live and just let this place become a yarn storage house!!!
> Hugs to everyone and again thank you for all of the kind comments.


DonnieK, your heart is so big and I'm sure that your thank you pictures will be appreciated. :thumbup:


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

Your head will never be able to compete with your heart, should it ever try, DonnieK.


----------



## prolife (Aug 10, 2013)

We did that in our neighborhood full of growing kids. Never knew when you'd find a brown bag full of "growzintas"
waiting for the door to open. Makes kids squeal that someone bigger than they are think they may be that "big" one day and fit into them.


----------

